# Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys



## chet12 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (no credit card)*

Hi There,
I thought I would throw this out for anyone who may need it at some point. In my case I couldn't get the credit card trick to work, and the dealer was unable to remove my deck. I don't know if this is a problem on a MKIV GTI's DD Monsoon or if I damaged it by jamming credit card shards into it. Anyway this is easy:
1. Remove plastic/alum molding & cupholders around HU. It is all clip-on and requires no tools (Maybe a padded flat-head screw driver to pry). EDIT: it is only necessary to remove the molding above and below the face plate; not the narrow strips on either side....
2. On the top and bottom edges of the HU there are two small philips screws. Remove these 4 screws and don't lose them.
3. Gently remove the face plate of the DD HU by pulling outwards. Be careful that the connections between the box and face plate are not damaged.
4. Locate the spring-loaded removal tabs -- they are directly behind the slots where one would insert the key (they are made of shiny stainless steel-looking metal). They can be pulled to the inside of the radio with needle-nose pliers or by simply pushing on them with a tiny screw driver.
5. While pulling each tab towards the inside of the radio, insert a toothpick, small pin, or small screw driver into the rectangular hole in the center of the pin. This will hold the tab in the "open position".
6. Use pliers to grab onto the HU's METAL FRAME and pull the unit out. If you can only hold open two removal tabs at once, do each side separately.
7. Do stereo work
8. Re-attch everything you removed....
Good Luck









_Modified by chet12 at 9:29 PM 8-11-2003_


_Modified by chet12 at 6:53 PM 9-3-2003_


----------



## Ballistic (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (chet12)*

The credit card method can take awhile sometimes, but I can get it to work. And easier than taking apart the dash and risk breaking something else.


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (Ballistic)*

I f'ed up my tabs jamming credit cards and brass strips in the slots. The VW removal tools then did not work. Felt like a total a$$!







So I took the dash apart so I could see the back of the DD non-monsoon unit, pick up the wire colors, and then tapped the wires for my basslink in the space between the radio and the steering column.
I've decided to leave the tabs screwed up and if someone wants to steal this unit for some strange reason, they will have a harder time than if the removal keys worked.
I'm keeping this post on file for a time when I may have no choice but to scrap this thing and put a GOOD HU in the car.


----------



## AutoXMan (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (chet12)*

Gracias. I went twice to try and get my stock unit out and a new one installed. They couldn't get the HU out! I came home, found this and removed it in less than an hour. Bit of note: On the 20AE, the plaque is removed with two small clips on each side - bare metal. They push in to the center and it pops out. Also, the aluminum trim on the side doesn't pop straight out - it is supposed to slide down and out. If you pull it straight out you risk damagind the clips that hold it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (AutoXMan)*

This is how I got mine out! It works better then the freakin credit cards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PyroPopTrt (Oct 10, 1999)

*Re: Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (tiggz09)*

I used a hanger one time to make the u-hook tool to remove my headunit one time. I don't know if that would help any with the dd monsoon headunit.


----------



## passatwagon1.8t (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (chet12)*

I'm resurrecting this, because it looks like I am going to have to do this on my 04 Jetta. 
My questions are, how do I safely remove the heater/ac control face to get at the bottom screws, and how easy is it to mess up my stock HU by taking the face of it off (cause I'll be pretty sad if I F it up).








Thanks for the help!
Tim


----------



## passatwagon1.8t (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (passatwagon1.8t)*


----------



## Bugs (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (passatwagon1.8t)*

Argh. I got the 4 screws out, but the face plate will not come free from my head unit. Any recommendations?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (Bugs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bugs* »_Argh. I got the 4 screws out, but the face plate will not come free from my head unit. Any recommendations?

You are going to have to play around with it. Start at the top. Pop the top part out first. You are going to have to use quite a bit of force. It will come off. I had the same problem when I had to do that to my friends.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (user name unknown)*

did you pry it off? if so where did you start? corner? center?


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (Bugs)*

Yeah, I pryed it out with a very small flat head screwdriver. I started at the center and moved my way to the outside. Its good to have 3 small flathead screwdrivers too. That way you can have one in the middle and two towards the outside. Thats how I did it.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (user name unknown)*

i will give that a shot this afternoon.
if that dont work, im yanking the dash apart


----------



## GTImkIVR6speed (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (Bugs)*

Man, I wish I had seen this two months ago. I pulled the whole dash apart and had the hole radio and trim out. I worked with credit card cut-ups for 3 hours and finally got it out.


----------



## traxing (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Random How To: Remove DD Monsoon Head Unit Without Removal Keys (GTImkIVR6speed)*

_My questions are, how do I safely remove the heater/ac control face to get at the bottom screws_
i saw this and never saw an answer can anyone help wih this?


----------



## natej (Sep 18, 2001)

I just had to remove my radio and simply used the back end of 2 jigsaw blades instead of the credit cards and it worked great. They are slightly thick, but caused no problems.


----------



## formgen (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re*

removed the 4 little screws holding the faceplate on and had my radio out in 2 minutes, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## chans (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Re (formgen)*

trying to revive this thread....

my head unit doesn't have the 4 little screws that hold in the faceplate.
do i still try to pry off the faceplate anyway?
my car is 2002 GLI. build date is April 2002. i wonder if it's different from
newer models.



_Modified by chans at 12:26 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## chans (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Re (chans)*

got it off!
apparently, i needed to just lift the plastic top edge of the faceplate
to unlatch a 3 notches. and it come off pretty easily.
cheers


----------



## dukelukas (Dec 27, 2010)

Bump a great old thread. Saved me a bunch of $$$ when the dealer couldn't get my monsoon out with the keys and wanted $250 to take apart the whole dash and console to get it out. 

Replaced the inline fuse and now my R32's got tunes again:thumbup: 

One small note: once the phillips screws are out, put a small flat screwdriver, handle first, into where the cup holder was with the blade pointing back out towards you, then pry the plastic edge of the face up to release the clips. 

I had to use much more force than I wanted to, but didn't end up breaking/marring anything.


----------



## DubLuvR27 (Feb 28, 2013)

Bumpsies! worked like a charm!


----------



## 03_Golf_GTI_VR6 (May 21, 2014)

Need pics! I cant locate the little springs. Its covered by a frame.. Ill remove the monsoon faceplate tomorrow.. see where that gets me


----------



## Fwinst (Apr 18, 2017)

*Another revival*

Have the keys for my 2005 GTI Mk4 Monsoon radio. They just don't work. Do the initial instructions cover my radio as well? I didn't see any little screws. I just want to get this unit out to install an inline FM modulator.


----------

